# Cell Phone Advice - Ottawa



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

I've recently cancelled my cell phone service with Rogers AT&T due to ongoing billing/customer relations problems they are having. Should I go with Bell or Telus now? Any recommendations for what handset to purchase? any input is greatly appreciated. Right now I think i'm going to go for a telus plan w/ an LG tm-520 flip phone. I'll probably pick it up tomorrow or monday after dropping my iBook off at the service depot....... AGAIN. 
Thanks


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Jason

I don't know about the service provider, but I would definitely recommend a Symbian OS phone for the best compatibility through iSync. Check out the Apple compatibility page. My best user experience has been with Nokia first and Sony Ericsson second. Motorola still doesn't understand user software. No experience with Asian or French handsets.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

You need to go to I Hate Rogers where you will find handy links to all the alternate providers in your area, as well as some links to cellphone resellers.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Well, I work for one of Canada's cell phone providers. No, I won't say which. But here's some info that might help you:

Bell and TELUS have co-roaming agreements in ON, PQ, BC and AB, so the coverage for each should be about the same. Basically, if you have a TELUS phone in ON or PQ (where TELUS had less coverage then Bell), you start off on the TELUS towers and then if you can't get a TELUS signal, the phone will roam on Bell. The reverse is true in BC and AB. 

In theory, you shouldn't notice any difference between Bell and TELUS in Ottawa, but as with all things cell phone-related, it varies quite a bit based on your individual usage. Pick the Bell or TELUS plan that offers best deal for your calling patterns.

As for which phone to buy, again it varies quite a bit based on your usage. For what it's worth, the LG520 has been a very popular phone for a long time at TELUS, and is very similar to the LG250 on Bell.

Other places to research cell phones include Howard Forums http://www.howardforums.com or Steve Punter's web site http://www.arcx.com/sites/ Two warnings though -- Howard Forums is a bit rowdy, and Steve Punter is can be a bit biased. However, good information can be gleaned for both sites.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys. I got a LG TM-250 from bell. I was all set to get a Telus TM-520 but nobody carries it anymore. For now I am happy. I am wishing somebody would buy my old rogers handset though.


----------

